# Assos Rx Roubaix bib knickers



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anyone tried these bibs? http://www.cbike.com/assos_womens_clothing.htm

I'm having a very had time finding a set that will fit and I can't determine if it is mismarked knickers or different model years or what the issue is. 

I have now tried the 2006 model in a L and a 2005 in an XL. They both are absolutely tiny. I can barely get them on. There doesn't appear to be any difference in the sizing between the two either.

I have Assos Lycra bibshorts and non-bib Lycra knickers in size large. Both fit perfectly so I'm obviously well aware that Assos sizes small, but these bib knickers aren't even close. 

My husband has the men's bib Roubaix knickers and they fit just like you'd expect - one size larger than practically all other brands, but the women's Roubaix knickers are just weird. Any advice? Do you think they're mismarked or that Assos has inconsistent sizing.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, heck, I just spoke to Sarah at cbike and she said that Assos completely screwed up the sizing of their women's winter wear (i.e., the roubaix knickers/tights and the Uma jacket). My tookas has sooo taking a liking to the Assos insert.

The L or XL would probably fit somone about 105 lbs. The model in the picture not only doesn't ride but now we know that if she moved a seam would probably burst . . and what little is left to the imagine would no longer be a mystery.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL! I was looking at that size chart and thinking "holy moly, this stuff is made for anorexic supermodels!" I feel so much better knowing they messed up on their sizes.

SadieKate, I've never tried the Assos women's clothes. Have you tried their tops as well as their shorts? And are they really worth the $$?


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

I've never tried their tops. One of these days I'm going to try on their men's Edelweiss jersey. I just adore it. I think their whole line of flowers and cows would sell better to US women but, alas, only men's sizes in those jerseys. If you are looking for a winter jacket, the black and white Hincapie is equally as gorgeous as the Uma jacket and 2/3s the cost. 

My tookas loves Assos inserts so thank goodness the regular lycra bottoms fit. I think Giordana's new women's insert will be similar and they make a bib short. 

Sarah at cbike seemed to know the Assos clothing really well. It's so unusual to actually have a woman to ask these questions -- give cbike extra points for that one. I'd call her with your fit questions.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Wow, Sadie those are pricey bibs. I hope you get the ones that fit right. 
Cheers,
S


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, I know. Assos knickers are (were?) our anniversary gifts to each other. Hubby was real happy I wanted those. :blush2:


----------

